# ياريت نفتح قسم لقداسه البابا



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*




*

* ياريت نفتح قسم لقداسه البابا
يشمل فيديوهات وصو ومقالات
وشكرا


*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*اتمني من الاخ الحبيب ما روك يستجيب لهذا الطلب
مؤيد للفكرة  
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *اتمني من الاخ الحبيب ما روك يستجيب لهذا الطلب
> مؤيد للفكرة
> ربنا يباركك
> *​



*
شكرا لتأييد الفكره والتقييم
أتمنى هذا*​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 مارس 2012)

أنا أؤيدك


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2012)

بصراحه ده كان نفسى من زمان 

وحان الوقت لنعبر عن مدى حبنا للقامه الكبرى والرمز العظيم 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*يا ريت نقدر نعمل كده فعلا ... تقديرا وعرفانا لهذا الرجل الذى بذل أنفاسه بالكامل من أجل أن يعبر بالكنيسة بسلام .. رغم الحروبات الهائلة التى واجهها ... من داخل الكنيسة وخارجها*


----------



## girgis2 (17 مارس 2012)

*ياريت بجد

ويا سلام لو يكون القسم ده برضة موجود فيه تأملات لقداسته
*​


----------



## rania79 (17 مارس 2012)

ياريت بجددددددددد
اشكرك ع الفكرة الرائعة دى استاذنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

ياريت جدااااااااا
اؤيد


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2012)

اتمنى فعلا الفكرة تتنفذ ويبقى قسم رئيسى لقداسة البابا شنودة
 دى اقل حاجة لسيدنا 

+ كتر خيرك استاذنا


----------



## BITAR (17 مارس 2012)

*فعلا 
معظم المنتديات القبطيه يوجد بها قسم لقداسه البابا شنوده
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 مارس 2012)

فكره جميله 
اؤيد الفكره ياريت يكون فيه قسم للبابا شنوده​


----------



## عماد شحاته (17 مارس 2012)

_ياريت القسم يشمل كل حاجه عنه وعن معجزاته امين
_


----------



## Nemo (18 مارس 2012)

فكرة رااائعة أؤيد حضرتك
لازم نرد ولو فتات من اللى بذله عنا
ربنا ينيحه ويعزينا ع اد غلاوته عند ربنا


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

فكرة جميلة جداااا

اؤيدها بشدة

البابا قيمة عظيمة جدااا


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

اؤيد تماما هذة الفكرة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2012)

*مؤيد..
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 مارس 2012)

ياريت فعلا


----------



## bob (18 مارس 2012)

*اتمني عمل قسم للبابا شنودة تقديرا لهذا الرجل
*


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

ياااربت​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2012)

مؤيد للفكرة بشدة

البابا شنودة رمز جميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

ياريت فعلا
لاننا هنستفيد كتير جدااااااا من اعماله وكلماته المعزيه
وسيرته وحياته علي الارض

ربنا ينيح روحه الطاهره بسلام 
ويرسل تعزياته لشعبه
امين

فكره رائعه استاذي الغالي


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*مؤيد ...كقبطي .... ولكن !*​


----------



## عابرة جديدة (18 مارس 2012)

مؤيدة معك استاذنا للآقتراح


----------



## The Coptic Legend (18 مارس 2012)

فكره عظيمه​


----------



## Dana75 (18 مارس 2012)

نعم يا ريت. وفيه كمان كتاباته واشعاره


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

يارب الموافقه تبقى قبل سنويه قداسه البابا​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 مارس 2012)

يستحق منتدى وموقع بأكمله ..ويستحق اكثر من هذا ....آه لو تعلمون ما تركه من فراغ في حياة مسيحيي العراق بشكل خاص ...فكلماته كانت تخترق قلب كل واحد فينا ....مؤيد للفكرة وبشدة!

تحياتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2012)

*أتمني من كل قلبي ذلك
لان البابا شنوده كان يستاهل في حياته
واعتقد دي اقل حاجه نقدر نعملها بعد نياحته
وياريت يكون القسم منظم وله كذا فرع
فرع خاص بالوعظات وفرع بالتأملات
وفرع لكتاباته واشعاره 

هتفضل دايما في قلوبنا يا ابويا​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 مارس 2012)

*مؤيدة للفكرة*


----------



## loly80 (19 مارس 2012)

yareet

argokoooooooo


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2012)

*معظم الأحباء موافقين
يارب أستجب لطلباتنا
حتى نقدر نرد بعض الجميل لقداسه البابا شنوده
*​


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2012)

*طيب وصلنا لايه في الموضوع ده ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مارس 2012)

انشاء القسم سهل
ولكن الماده اللى هتستمر من أجلها القسم يا ترى موجوده
يعنى لنفترض اننا جمعنا كل حاجه تخص البابا شنوده فى القسم ده
وبعدين القسم هيبقى جديده ايه ؟


----------



## Critic (28 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انشاء القسم سهل
> ولكن الماده اللى هتستمر من أجلها القسم يا ترى موجوده
> يعنى لنفترض اننا جمعنا كل حاجه تخص البابا شنوده فى القسم ده
> وبعدين القسم هيبقى جديده ايه ؟


ممكن جوا سير القديسين يتعمل قسم فرعى


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ممكن جوا سير القديسين يتعمل قسم فرعى


هو كده كده لو هيتعمل هيتعمل فرعى من سير القديسين
لكن المشكله القائمه هى الماده اللى هيستمر ع اساسها القسم
برحيل قداسة البابا شنوده تعتبر الماده الخاصه بقداسته متوقفه
يبقى احنا هنجمع كل اللى يخص البابا شنوده فى قسم وبعد ما نجمع كل حاجه القسم هيقف


----------



## Critic (29 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هو كده كده لو هيتعمل هيتعمل فرعى من سير القديسين
> لكن المشكله القائمه هى الماده اللى هيستمر ع اساسها القسم
> برحيل قداسة البابا شنوده تعتبر الماده الخاصه بقداسته متوقفه
> يبقى احنا هنجمع كل اللى يخص البابا شنوده فى قسم وبعد ما نجمع كل حاجه القسم هيقف



انا معاك كلامك منطقى الى حد كبير
بس جايز برضو يتخصص القسم لكل اللى عايز يكتب شعر او مديح للبابا او يحب يكتب موضوع شخصى يعبر فيه عن حبه وتأثره بيه يذكر معجزات اول بأول كدة يعنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هو كده كده لو هيتعمل هيتعمل فرعى من سير القديسين
> لكن المشكله القائمه هى الماده اللى هيستمر ع اساسها القسم
> برحيل قداسة البابا شنوده تعتبر الماده الخاصه بقداسته متوقفه
> يبقى احنا هنجمع كل اللى يخص البابا شنوده فى قسم وبعد ما نجمع كل حاجه القسم هيقف



الداتا اللى هتتجمع عن سيدنا مش هتبقى قليلة ابدا بالعكس و مش هيبقى سهل جمعها لدرجة اننا هنخلصها كلها فى فترة بسيطة هتاخد وقت على مانقدر نجمع كل صوره و اشعاره و مقالاته و ممكن كمان نبدأ نلخص اجزاء من كتب سيدنا البابا و ننزلها بتصرف باسلوبنا او نعمل جزء للمناقشة فى الكتب و كيفية تطبيقها فى حياتنا بصورة عملية و لو افترضنا كل دة خلص ( و مظنش اننا هنقدر نخلصه ابدا و خصوصا موضوع الكتب و نقل اجزاء منها ) هيبقى فيه المعجزات اللى تقريبا عمرها ما هتخلص .. دة غير ان اغلب اعضاء المنتدى كتبو فى حب سيدنا كلام رائع سواء شعر او نثر و دة برضه جزء مش هيقف ولا يخلص سواء كتابات اعضاء المنتدى او النقل عن شخصيات عامة كتبت فى سيدنا البابا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انشاء القسم سهل
> ولكن الماده اللى هتستمر من أجلها القسم يا ترى موجوده
> يعنى لنفترض اننا جمعنا كل حاجه تخص البابا شنوده فى القسم ده
> وبعدين القسم هيبقى جديده ايه ؟




*كلامك منطقي يا مينا
بس لما يكون في قسم خاص للبابا
معلومات وصور وكتابات وتاملات
هيفيد ناس كتيره جدا ومش لازم يكون في جديد
لان لو ع كلامك في اقسام كتيره مفهاش اي جديد
زي البرامج ومينفعش نلغيه في نفس الوقت
واعتقد برضه دي اقل حاجه نقدر نعملها لسيدنا
ولا ايه رايك​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هو كده كده لو هيتعمل هيتعمل فرعى من سير القديسين
> لكن المشكله القائمه هى الماده اللى هيستمر ع اساسها القسم
> برحيل قداسة البابا شنوده تعتبر الماده الخاصه بقداسته متوقفه
> يبقى احنا هنجمع كل اللى يخص البابا شنوده فى قسم وبعد ما نجمع كل حاجه القسم هيقف



*يعني لو بدانا ننقل بس اللي كتبه البابا واللي كتب عنه والفيديوهات والصور من الموقع دا بس مش هنتوقف ابدا

فهرس للبابا شنودة
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2012)

متتعبوش نفسكم​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> الداتا اللى هتتجمع عن سيدنا مش هتبقى قليلة ابدا بالعكس و مش هيبقى سهل جمعها لدرجة اننا هنخلصها كلها فى فترة بسيطة هتاخد وقت على مانقدر نجمع كل صوره و اشعاره و مقالاته و ممكن كمان نبدأ نلخص اجزاء من كتب سيدنا البابا و ننزلها بتصرف باسلوبنا او نعمل جزء للمناقشة فى الكتب و كيفية تطبيقها فى حياتنا بصورة عملية و لو افترضنا كل دة خلص ( و مظنش اننا هنقدر نخلصه ابدا و خصوصا موضوع الكتب و نقل اجزاء منها ) هيبقى فيه المعجزات اللى تقريبا عمرها ما هتخلص .. دة غير ان اغلب اعضاء المنتدى كتبو فى حب سيدنا كلام رائع سواء شعر او نثر و دة برضه جزء مش هيقف ولا يخلص سواء كتابات اعضاء المنتدى او النقل عن شخصيات عامة كتبت فى سيدنا البابا


اعتقد الكلام ناتج بس عن حماس زايد شويه




mikel coco قال:


> *كلامك منطقي يا مينا
> بس لما يكون في قسم خاص للبابا
> معلومات وصور وكتابات وتاملات
> هيفيد ناس كتيره جدا ومش لازم يكون في جديد
> ...


من جهة الافاده انا متأكد من ده
اما من جهة الاستمراريه ، بالنسبه لقسم البرامج هو متوقف لانه معلهوش مشرف ، قسم البرامج حاله خاصه اعتقد كلنا عارفينا 




اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *يعني لو بدانا ننقل بس اللي كتبه البابا واللي كتب عنه والفيديوهات والصور من الموقع دا بس مش هنتوقف ابدا
> 
> فهرس للبابا شنودة
> *​


مجرد كلام مش اكتر


marcelino قال:


> متتعبوش نفسكم​




بيعجبنى فيك انك دايماً فاهم كل حاجه من وجهة نظرك انت بس !


----

ياريت يجماعه محدش يفسر ردى ع انى مبحبش البابا شنوده او اى شىء من القبيل ده لانه صدقونى لو حد فكر كده
انا هتضايق  نفسياً !


----------



## bob (30 مارس 2012)

*انا مش فاهم لغاية دلوقتي طيب ايه المانع انه يتعمل قسم للبابا و يعتبر كموسوعة يتجمع فيها كل ما يخصة و لو ظهر جديد يتضاف مظهرش خلاص ادينا قدرنا نجمع حاجات تفيد كل الناس
*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا مش فاهم لغاية دلوقتي طيب ايه المانع انه يتعمل قسم للبابا و يعتبر كموسوعة يتجمع فيها كل ما يخصة و لو ظهر جديد يتضاف مظهرش خلاص ادينا قدرنا نجمع حاجات تفيد كل الناس
> *



دى بقى سياسة روك اللى انا اعرفها
فبتكلم من خلالها 
-
انا موافق ع وجهة نظرك واتمنى ده خاصة لان البابا شنوده قديس عصرنا


----------



## bob (31 مارس 2012)

> انا موافق ع وجهة نظرك واتمنى ده خاصة لان البابا شنوده قديس عصرنا


*طيب يا مينا طالما موافق ظبط الكلام بقي و انت برضه ليك تقلك في المنتدي و في الادارة :smile01*


----------



## girgis2 (31 مارس 2012)

*اللي أعرفه ان المنتدى ده منتدى مسيحي تبشيري عقائدي في المقام الأول

اذن فهو للفائدة والتنمية الروحية للمسيحيين الجدد و مسيحي المولد

وكون ان المنتدى يحتوي على قسم فيه تجميع من الأعضاء هنا لعظات و كتب وعلى مقالات للبابا شنودة فهتكون فائدة روحية كبيرة جدااا لزوار المنتدى وبقية أعضائه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب يا مينا طالما موافق ظبط الكلام بقي و انت برضه ليك تقلك في المنتدي و في الادارة :smile01*



وغلاوتك انت فاهم غلط :d


----------



## marcelino (31 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بيعجبنى فيك انك دايماً فاهم كل حاجه من وجهة نظرك انت بس !
> 
> 
> ----
> ...




و بقى يعجبنى فيك انك مبقتش تفهمنى صح زى الاول 

و دة كويس طبعا

متشغلش بالك بيا و بردودى ​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> و بقى يعجبنى فيك انك مبقتش تفهمنى صح زى الاول
> 
> * و دة كويس طبعا*
> 
> متشغلش بالك بيا و بردودى ​


صدقنى انا مش شاغل بالى بيك
انما بردودك اكدب عليك لو قولت مش هشغل بالى بيها ، لانى احيانا بشغل بالى بكل ردود المنتدى مش ردك انت بس


----------



## marcelino (31 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صدقنى انا مش شاغل بالى بيك
> انما بردودك اكدب عليك لو قولت مش هشغل بالى بيها ، لانى احيانا بشغل بالى بكل ردود المنتدى مش ردك انت بس



طيب حلو .. انت حر اكيد

بس متشغلش بالى بانشغال بالك بالردود ​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طيب حلو .. انت حر اكيد
> 
> بس متشغلش بالى بانشغال بالك بالردود ​



دى بقى تخصك انت مش انا


----------



## marcelino (31 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> دى بقى تخصك انت مش انا




انا عارف كويس اللى يخصنى من اللى مايخصنيش
مش مستنى حد .. اى حد يعرفنى
​


----------



## Samir poet (31 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا عارف كويس اللى يخصنى من اللى مايخصنيش
> مش مستنى حد .. اى حد يعرفنى
> ​


*اخى مارسلينو متتعبش نفسك مع ناس بتنرفز الواحد كبر دماغك اخويا الغالى*
* لانو يوجد هنا مشرفين وناس معيين مغرورين وشايفين نفسهم عشان واخدين لقب*
* وانا اسف جدا على ازعجك اخويا الحبيب وهما عارفين نفسهم كويس فمتزعلش الشيطان لة اسلوبة وحروبة على اولاد ربنا*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> انا عارف كويس اللى يخصنى من اللى مايخصنيش
> مش مستنى حد .. اى حد يعرفنى
> ​



واضح انك مش عارف ،،، او واضح انك واخدها خناقه او اثبات ذات
منسحب من الكلام معاك 


سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اخى مارسلينو متتعبش نفسك مع ناس بتنرفز الواحد كبر دماغك اخويا الغالى*
> * لانو يوجد هنا مشرفين وناس معيين مغرورين وشايفين نفسهم عشان واخدين لقب*
> * وانا اسف جدا على ازعجك اخويا الحبيب وهما عارفين نفسهم كويس فمتزعلش الشيطان لة اسلوبة وحروبة على اولاد ربنا*
> ​



انت عندك حق يا استاذ سمير يا ابن ربنا !

----------

هو ده النقاش بقينا ولاد الشيطان ومغرورين وناس بتنرفز كمان !
يلا مش مشكله
كل اناء بينضح بما فيه


----------



## Samir poet (31 مارس 2012)

*ياعم مينا انا مقصدش انى اضايقك انا اقصد بكلامى *
*انو الشيطان بيزراع الكراهية فينا مش عاوز يخلينا *
*نتمسك بى بربنا ولكن تذكر كلام امنا تماف ايرينى عشان نخلب الشيطان لازم نقول الهم اخطات سامحنى ياريتك تتذكر هذا القول*
*ولو معملنش كداااا بيبقا احنا بنعمل بكلام الشيطان نصير اولادة*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ياعم مينا انا مقصدش انى اضايقك انا اقصد بكلامى *
> *انو الشيطان بيزراع الكراهية فينا مش عاوز يخلينا *
> *نتمسك بى بربنا ولكن تذكر كلام امنا تماف ايرينى عشان نخلب الشيطان لازم نقول الهم اخطات سامحنى ياريتك تتذكر هذا القول*
> *ولو معملنش كداااا بيبقا احنا بنعمل بكلام الشيطان نصير اولادة*
> ​



بقولك ايه يا استاذ سمير
الموضوع ده انا الوحيد اللى فيه
معارض فكلامك كله بينصب عليا انا 
انا اللى ابن شيطان وانا اللى مغرور وانا اللى منرفزك
 مع انى مش معارض انما بتكلم من خلال وجهة نظر روك صاحب المنتدى 
اما بقى ولاد الشيطان وولاد ربنا
اعتبرنى ابن الشيطان  وانت يعم ابن ربنا 
عشان اريحك ومترميش كلام فى العموم وترجع تسحبه
منسحب من الكلام معاك برضه
الاقتراح فى ايد روك مش فى ايدى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2012)

*كالعاده في اي نقاش او طلب او استفسار عن المنتدي
يقلب بخناقه وتحدي وكل واحد يتمسك برأيه وبس
وبعد الكلام اللي قريته واللي مش اول مره يحصل
هبطل ادخل قسم الاقتراحات ده واقول رايي في حاجه
وياريت محدش يبعتلي ع البروفايل تاني 
ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *كالعاده في اي نقاش او طلب او استفسار عن المنتدي
> يقلب بخناقه وتحدي وكل واحد يتمسك برأيه وبس
> وبعد الكلام اللي قريته واللي مش اول مره يحصل
> هبطل ادخل قسم الاقتراحات ده واقول رايي في حاجه
> ...



بالراحه يا رايق
بصراحه اللى مش قادر استوعبه 
ان فى ناس شايفانا ( كأداره )اعدائهم
ومش لاقى اى تفسير


----------



## Samir poet (31 مارس 2012)

*ياعم مينا هسئلك سوال هو البابا شنودة يعنى فى نظرك انتا او ماى روك 
فى نظركم كدا يعنى مستحقش قسم ولا اية
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بالراحه يا رايق
> بصراحه اللى مش قادر استوعبه
> ان فى ناس شايفانا ( كأداره )اعدائهم
> ومش لاقى اى تفسير




_ياريت ابقي رايق 
وبالنسبه لكلامكم مش يمكن احساسهم ده وصلهم بسبب الاداره نفسها
لما موضوع اقتراح ولا طلب ولا تغيير اسم حتي يترد عليه بعد فتره كبيره
اكيد هيحسوا ان في تجاهل تام من الاداره والوقت دايما الحجه 
وعن نفسي وصلي الاحساس اكتر من مره وبطلت اطلب ولا اقترح حاجه
واغلب دخولي المنتدي كزائر افضل مليون مره من العضويه​_


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> _ياريت ابقي رايق
> وبالنسبه لكلامكم مش يمكن احساسهم ده وصلهم بسبب الاداره نفسها
> لما موضوع اقتراح ولا طلب ولا تغيير اسم حتي يترد عليه بعد فتره كبيره
> اكيد هيحسوا ان في تجاهل تام من الاداره والوقت دايما الحجه
> ...




صدقنى يا مايكل المشكله كلها 
انها مش حجه هى حقيقه
طبعا وانت مش هتصدق انها حقيقه
فالمشكله هتفضل موجوده لحد ما انت تفكيرك يتغير او ظروف روك تتغير او يتم ترقية  ادمن يكون متواجد


----------



## Samir poet (31 مارس 2012)

عمتا يا استاذ مينااااااااااااا حصل خير وارجع واقولك 
انا مقصدش بكلمة اولاد شيطان انا قصدى اتابع السبلو وبعدين احنا بشر خطاة محتاجين رحمة ربنا وحصل خير متزعلش نفسك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> صدقنى يا مايكل المشكله كلها
> انها مش حجه هى حقيقه
> طبعا وانت مش هتصدق انها حقيقه
> فالمشكله هتفضل موجوده لحد ما انت تفكيرك يتغير او ظروف روك تتغير او يتم ترقية  ادمن يكون متواجد




*ومين قالك ان تفكيري مش اتغير
بالعكس اتغير وبطلت اشترك في اي نقاش او اقتراح 
واعتقد كده المشكله تكون اتحلت ​*


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2012)

منتدى الكنيسة منتدى لا ينتمي لطائفة مُعينة ولذلك من غير عادتنا ان نفتتح قسم خاص برمز مسيحي يخص طائفة، لانه سيكون من حق بقية الطوائف طلب إفتتاح اقسام لرموزها المسيحية أيضاً والا سيُعتبر تحيز.

قداسة البابا شنودة في قلوبنا جميعاً ولا يمكن ان يُقاس تقديرنا له بإفتتاح قسم.
قسم *سير القديسين* وباقي *المنتديات المسيحية* مفتوحة لضم أي مواضيع تخص قداسة البابا شنودة او أي شخصية مسيحية آخرى تخص اي طائفة مسيحية.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أبريل 2012)

My Rock قال:


> منتدى الكنيسة منتدى لا ينتمي لطائفة مُعينة ولذلك من غير عادتنا ان نفتتح قسم خاص برمز مسيحي يخص طائفة، لانه سيكون من حق بقية الطوائف طلب إفتتاح اقسام لرموزها المسيحية أيضاً والا سيُعتبر تحيز.
> 
> قداسة البابا شنودة في قلوبنا جميعاً ولا يمكن ان يُقاس تقديرنا له بإفتتاح قسم.
> قسم *سير القديسين* وباقي *المنتديات المسيحية* مفتوحة لضم أي مواضيع تخص قداسة البابا شنودة او أي شخصية مسيحية آخرى تخص اي طائفة مسيحية.



كلامك جميل وصحيح 
ولكن
اعتقد لا يوجد في جميع الكنائس العربية ( لان المنتدي يخدم المتكلم اللغه العربية ) شخصية تجمع جميع الصفات مثل قداسه البابا مثلث الرحمات  لانه له وضع خاص
ولا يختلف احد من جميع الطوائف علي قداسته ولا علمه
لذلك اري لا يوجد  اي طائفيه او تحزب لتكوين قسم فرعي لسيدنا البابا
بجانب موافقه جميع الاعضاء في المنتدي


----------

